
Ask HN: Who is looking for help on their side project? (May 2018) - felipellrocha
Share your information if you are looking for help on your side project. Please use this format:
  Location:
  Remote:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
sdsdsdsdsdsds
I am starting market research on Zillow/Redfin Estimate Accuracy tracker. It
is an interesting topic to help people understand how their zillow estimate
varies over time and with similar sales nearby. I assume the product would be
useful to agents and home owners. Since, zillow is getting into flipping
houses, this number will be even more interesting. If you are interested, we
can team up. Email in profile.

~~~
realty_geek
I have a few open source projects related to real estate - I'll drop you an
email.

------
realty_geek
My project:
[PropertyWebBuilder]([https://github.com/etewiah/property_web_builder](https://github.com/etewiah/property_web_builder))

Location: Remote

Tech: Ruby on Rails, JS (vue.js)

Email: ed at propertywebbuilder.com

It's basically an open source real estate website builder and I need with
adding new features, languages and themes. Also open to collaboration on
monetizing and marketing (will launch a whitelabel service based off it soon)

~~~
matt_s
I've had ideas in the real estate area of apps. Do you plan on getting access
to MLS data (I assume you are in US). That has always been the barrier to just
trying out some things. It seems there is a paywall of sorts to get access to
the systems that hold the actual listing data.

~~~
realty_geek
I'm based in Spain but I have worked with some US clients. Yes MLS access is a
pain. I have some open source code for accessing MLS data in this project
(which PWB uses):

[https://github.com/RealEstateWebTools/property_web_scraper](https://github.com/RealEstateWebTools/property_web_scraper)

In many cases though it was easier to just scrape the data I needed directly
from real estate websites

------
cathhhhji
If anyone has any ideas for side projects they are not working on, feel free
to share them with me. I'm looking for something to work on.

------
hahla
My side project: Productivity Tool Location: Remote Technologies: React,
Python Email: See in profile

I own a very simple web app that I would love to have help taking to the next
level. Site currently gets a significant number of visitors and has been
growing YoY. Would like to take it to a full SaaS model have plans to develop
it into something more than a side project.

------
quickthrower2
My project: Online budgeting software.

Written in the wonderful language Elm. Will make this open source on GitHub.
Large and small contributions welcome. The basics are there: Login, add
accounts, add transactions etc.

Data hosted in Parse. SPA javascript app compiled from Elm.

    
    
        Location: Remote
        Tech: Elm, Parse SDK
        Resume: n/a
        Email: hn@elmbudget.com

~~~
S4M
I tried elmbudget.com but the registration was broken, so I couldn't check out
the website.

~~~
quickthrower2
Sorry about that. Will look into when I got time. In the mean time I have
posted the source code above.

------
programjoe
Side project: machine learning model to recognize elements from web page
screenshots (forms, buttons, hero banner, etc...)

Location: remote (raleigh-durham area of NC a plus)

Technologies: JavaScript, python, tensorflow

Email: fontanezj1@gmail.com

------
tetek
iNeoSyte - Construction Site, Field reports app

[https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/ineosyte-construction-
report...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/ineosyte-construction-
reports/id1072145917?mt=8)

Location: Remote (we are based in London and Warsaw)

Looking for distributors who are handy with technology, and would help to
integrate this software to construction companies.

Pay: commission

Email: wojtek at ineosyte dot com

------
setheron
I am looking for a fulfilling side project -- my email is in my profile & I'm
located in San Jose, CA.

~~~
realty_geek
Your email is not visible on your profile

~~~
jazoom
Very perceptive. You're hired!

